# what is your favourite car/dream car?



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

I would love an original mini cooper or the 1970 dodge charger...or a plymouth. But for now until i win lotto i'll stick to my bike haha!:lol:

also would like to point out i got those two photo of the cars from google, i didn't take them.








I did however take this. So cute!


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 2, 2011)

R34 gt-t with an rb26 conversion. I like the gt-t more than the gt-r because it's rwd, so it's driftable.

I'll be owning (or paying one off) very soon


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Jun 2, 2011)

mine is a HSV SENATOR 2010


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ford Galaxy Convertible, I can see it now. Candy Apple Red, white wall tyres and a 460 big block.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

A HZ /HJ Monaro with chev motor done up for show... orrrr a Transam(I just love them) orrr a jensen, those things could really fly(Dad had one in the 80's)
or the BAT MOBILE the one in Batman the movie


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

nice cars! i want a batmobile too haha! i love the old hot rods


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 2, 2011)

The original Batmobile was a Chevy Impala.


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 2, 2011)

> I like the gt-t more than the gt-r because it's rwd, so it's driftable.



Wait, wut. Being able to drift > better car? lol


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

haha


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 2, 2011)

notechistiger said:


> Wait, wut


 
??

I like the gt-t more than the gt-r because it's rear wheel drive, and driftable. The gt-r isn't.

You can get one sideways, but it's ridiculous.


----------



## Braidotti (Jun 2, 2011)

My 1969 Valiant is my favourite money pit


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd rather the better car. Or a Supra (or the new one, if I could ever afford it >.<).


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

Braidotti said:


> My 1969 Valiant is my favourite money pit


 
that is beautiful. so nice..i'm in looooove haha


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 2, 2011)

notechistiger said:


> I'd rather the better car. Or a Supra (or the new one, if I could ever afford it >.<).


 
You want to do different things, obviously.

For me, the gt-t is great because it can make ridiculous power (there are 400 + kw gt-t's on the street) with the neo 25, it's a single turbo also. So there's no need for the rb26 (although I want one )

The gt-t can handle just as well as the gt-r, because let's face it, no enthusiast keeps the stock coil overs and sway bars, and everyone beefs up the Engine brace.

The gt-t looks as good with a body kit, all it really needs is suspension and brake upgrades to handle like a gt-r, which a lot of gt-r owners do anyway, but if I want to take my car to Queensland raceway and slide it I can, or I can get around a track just as fast (as long as you are a good driver).

Plus they're 40 k cheaper. 40 k worth of mods would get you a gt-t that would maul a gtr 

Supras are cool, don't like the dated interior though. The 2jz is a beast.

Do you mean new supra or new gtr, coz I wasn't aware that there was a new supra.


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ever seen the movie Christine, I think she was a 58 Plymouth Fury. Beautifull.


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Ever seen the movie Christine, I think she was a 58 Plymouth Fury. Beautifull.


 
yes, very very nice


----------



## Morgwynn (Jun 2, 2011)

I know this isn't what you meant, but you did say dream car and in my dreams the car I want is one that I never ever have to put fuel in. It's getting so expensive.


----------



## Braidotti (Jun 2, 2011)

AshleighMarie said:


> that is beautiful. so nice..i'm in looooove haha



Thanks, I two more pics in my profile too.

I have also fixed the arms rests, but I havent taken any new pics for awhile.


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 2, 2011)

> Do you mean new supra or new gtr, coz I wasn't aware that there was a new supra.



Supra. It's the Lexus LFA.

YouTube - ‪Lexus LFA Full Production Model‬&rlm;


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 2, 2011)

notechistiger said:


> Supra. It's the Lexus LFA.
> 
> YouTube - ‪Lexus LFA Full Production Model‬&rlm;


 
Well I'll be, lol. 

It's ok but with cars like that you can't make them your own, I like modding stuff. The paddle shifters and all the assists take the skill out of driving, too 

Still a sweet car. Wonder if Toyota will slap a supra badge on it.


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 2, 2011)

They haven't. It's just "Lexus LFA", but it's obvious what it is xD


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

Braidotti said:


> Thanks, I two more pics in my profile too.
> 
> I have also fixed the arms rests, but I havent taken any new pics for awhile.


 
How long have you had it for?


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 2, 2011)

Escalade on 30 inch rims


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

xDragonx said:


> Escalade on 30 inch rims


 
I'll take you over any car. hahaha


----------



## Braidotti (Jun 2, 2011)

AshleighMarie said:


> How long have you had it for?



I have had the Val for 3 yrs now, but half the time it`s been off the road, getting something done to it.

But the car has always been in my family, it was my great grand fathers first car, when he came to Aus.

The car was cream, with brown interior before I got it and changed everthing.


----------



## harley0402 (Jun 2, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Ever seen the movie Christine, I think she was a 58 Plymouth Fury. Beautifull.



Yep, i love that car but i my favorite car is the LJ GTR XU1 Torana. I have a 79 UC Torana but its just not the same


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 2, 2011)

The GT-500 in Gone In 60 Seconds is hot. There's a US company that makes replicas.


----------



## Morelia4life (Jun 2, 2011)

My fav cars would be a 2005 Infiniti G35 and a 2005 Nissan 350z. Both black on black with black bride seats with super chargers.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 2, 2011)

Morelia4life said:


> My fav cars would be a 2005 Infiniti G35 and a 2005 Nissan 350z. Both black on black with black bride seats with super chargers.


 
You're unlucky, no skylines for you


----------



## Morelia4life (Jun 2, 2011)

Eh... I don't like them that much. I would take one if you gave it too me. I love the Nissan 370z and the Nissan GTR but not for $80,000.


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jun 2, 2011)

I love my car.... 5th Anniversary HSV Clubsport. There were only 63 of them ever made and 21 of those ended up in NZ, so its hard to come by....


----------



## mitchw197 (Jun 2, 2011)

r-34 gtr for sure, i have a r33 gts-t 380kw at the wheels rb25/30 love the skylines. i like the r35 gtrs but i love the rb engines to much!!


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 2, 2011)

mitchw197 said:


> r-34 gtr for sure, i have a r33 gts-t 380kw at the wheels rb25/30 love the skylines. i like the r35 gtrs but i love the rb engines to much!!


 


The 35 (even though it's not a 35) is cool, but all the skills gone, paddle shift, launch control etc.

What've you done to your gts-t?


----------



## mitchw197 (Jun 2, 2011)

yer lol 

rb30 bottomn end with forged pistons standed rods origonal rb25 head with oversized valves top mont larger garret turbo greddy hi flow planum 3 stage boost controller stage 2 cams with apexi power fc. ill have to get the list out lol spend to much money on cars.

how bout yours?


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 2, 2011)

Don't have one yet mate, still on my P's. I'm thinking of just getting the 34 and modding it until january.

First thing will be a hicas lock bar, lol.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 2, 2011)

AshleighMarie said:


> I'll take you over any car. hahaha


 
Hahahhaha


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 2, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> Yep, i love that car but i my favorite car is the LJ GTR XU1 Torana. I have a 79 UC Torana but its just not the same


 
Brothers mate had a genuine XU1, had to sell it due to divorce.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 2, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Brothers mate had a genuine XU1, had to sell it due to divorce.


 
Pre nupt ftw


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 2, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> The GT-500 in Gone In 60 Seconds is hot. There's a US company that makes replicas.


 
They bought out a 40th anniversary model of the GT-500 very sweet and somewhere in the vicinity of 650kw if I remember correctly.


----------



## welchy94 (Jun 2, 2011)

bigfella77 my uncle ownes one of the convertable galexys candy apple red! but dont have a huge v8 just a normal one i think haha


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 2, 2011)

1934(1st pic) or 1971(2nd pic) rolls royce phantom (photos are from google)






there are a few more but thats all i can think of at the moment...
Love the classic and vintage cars....


----------



## woody101 (Jun 2, 2011)

MY DREAM CAR 1967 GT 500 Shelby Mustang its soo sexy


----------



## gti92dave (Jun 2, 2011)

this is my swift gti is got just under 100hp atw out of twin cam 1300 tho id like a bellmont ute v8 tubbed and blowen tho that some $$$$$ and it wont bet rego in qld lol


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 2, 2011)

Not much into tin tops.... 
But I would absolutely love a Jesse Rookes Custom "vegas" cycle.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 2, 2011)

woody101 said:


> View attachment 203443
> MY DREAM CAR 1967 500 GT Shelby Mustang its soo sexy


 
Eleanor <3


----------



## loz006 (Jun 2, 2011)

woody101 said:


> View attachment 203443
> MY DREAM CAR 1967 500 GT Shelby Mustang its soo sexy



My car first buddy!!


----------



## harley0402 (Jun 2, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Brothers mate had a genuine XU1, had to sell it due to divorce.


 oh that sucks..... i would have taken the car and disappeared.


----------



## eitak (Jun 2, 2011)

anything 1920s-50s . . specially a old chrysler or aston . . *drools*


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh god whats with all the vintage cars and crummy holdens?
I want a Koenigsegg Agera, Lamborghini Avantedor or Aston Martin Virage. Give me a European Supercar over an old Australian muscle car anyday!


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 2, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Oh god whats with all the vintage cars and crummy holdens?
> I want a Koenigsegg Agera, Lamborghini Avantedor or Aston Martin Virage. Give me a European Supercar over an old Australian muscle car anyday!


 
I agree with you on the crummy Holden thing, I can't see how someone's dream car can be a Holden.

Disagree with the euro beasts though. They're nice, but you can't make them your own, and it's funny to see street cars that people have built beat them around a track, lol.


----------



## zack13 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a 1968 cougar xr7 sitting in my parents garage for me in America. All I have to do is ship it over and its mine. I really like these cars I pasted up the 68 mustang for it so brother gets that one.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 2, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I agree with you on the crummy Holden thing, I can't see how someone's dream car can be a Holden.
> 
> Disagree with the euro beasts though. They're nice, but you can't make them your own, and it's funny to see street cars that people have built beat them around a track, lol.


 
Yeah, also I guess the dream cars most people on this thread have are more realistic than mine lol


----------



## Defective (Jun 2, 2011)

if i could ever get my licence this is the car that i want!





daggy i know but thats what i like....


----------



## xJACKx (Jun 2, 2011)

venomdude said:


> mine is a HSV SENATOR 2010


 
my aunt owns one of those


----------



## timantula (Jun 2, 2011)

my 97 subaru wrx sti ra v4 555...and my vk grp a ss brockie...







...... im looking for my brocky pics


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 2, 2011)

Rather a custom bike, alog the lines of a chopper but not to ridiculous, rideable. Next car will be another hq, a ute, but thats when the judge gives me my license back lol.


----------



## Dan40D (Jun 2, 2011)

Lambert said:


> if i could ever get my licence this is the car that i want!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Split screen kombis are way cool, very rare and pricey these days as well for one in good nick.

For me, 67 Mustang, or any mustang for that matter except the late 90' early 2000 model ones, ugly, ugly, ugly!


----------



## daz26 (Jun 2, 2011)

my 2004 cv8 monaro
and soon 1968 camaro


----------



## timantula (Jun 2, 2011)

Lambert said:


> if i could ever get my licence this is the car that i want!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



id love to add one of these to my garage.....


----------



## daz26 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have to agree with snakeluvver aston martin now that's a car but the DB9


----------



## AirCooled (Jun 2, 2011)

Top tip,be careful if you ever get the chance to drive your heroes,most will disappoint, as I found out(but had fun finding out).


----------



## timantula (Jun 2, 2011)

daz26 said:


> I have to agree with snakeluvver aston martin now that's a car but the DB9



ill have to say the new one77 is damn fine apart from the grill....


----------



## harley0402 (Jun 2, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Oh god whats with all the vintage cars and crummy holdens?
> I want a Koenigsegg Agera, Lamborghini Avantedor or Aston Martin Virage. Give me a European Supercar over an old Australian muscle car anyday!


 Your 11, thats why you see them as old crumby cars. i know im only 22 but my family are into the old muscle cars.


----------



## Tristan (Jun 2, 2011)

1967 GT Shelby 500





Lotus Exige Cup 260





Aston DB9





C 63 AMG

sall i can think of atm soo many too choooooose from


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 2, 2011)

Audi R8 V10
Austin Martin DB9
VL Walkinshaw


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 2, 2011)

well, as much as I'm sure people will say they're overrated,

I'd love a '69 Dodge Charger.
I know a guy who has the 2009 Dodge Charger,
and my cousin had a '70 Valiant Charger until his friend killed it accidentally.
And so, I can whole heartedly say I love them.
Hence my room is full of diecast models.

Failing that, I am in love with a best mates Stagea. I don't know why, I don't know the year of it etc, but god I love that thing.
I'll kill him when he sells it!


----------



## timantula (Jun 2, 2011)

AshleighMarie said:


> I would love an original mini cooper or the 1970 dodge charger...or a plymouth. But for now until i win lotto i'll stick to my bike haha!:lol:
> 
> also would like to point out i got those two photo of the cars from google, i didn't take them.
> 
> ...


----------



## angie90 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a new one.
Pagani huayra
Sexiest thing I have ever seen. The interior takes my breath away.


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

timantula said:


> View attachment 203581
> View attachment 203582


 
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 2, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> Your 11, thats why you see them as old crumby cars. i know im only 22 but my family are into the old muscle cars.


 
go the musccccccle.

I can't get my head round sports cars or most modern ones...the more "streamline" they are the more retarded and girly they look too me :|


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 3, 2011)

WTB: TransAm Firebird (black), a Tesla (black), and a vintage Daimler, Jag or Roller (green, silver, or cream, like my Dad's old one), kthxbye.


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 3, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> well, as much as I'm sure people will say they're overrated,
> 
> I'd love a '69 Dodge Charger.
> I know a guy who has the 2009 Dodge Charger,
> ...


 
I want a 1969 or 1970 dodge charger...ah i wish!


----------



## myusername (Jun 3, 2011)

Pagani Zonda Roadster F Clubsport
Mercedes Benz CLK GTR
McLaren F1
Koenigsegg CCX
...
and maybe a Caparo T1 or Radical SR8 for track days!


----------



## mitchw197 (Jun 3, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Don't have one yet mate, still on my P's. I'm thinking of just getting the 34 and modding it until january.
> 
> First thing will be a hicas lock bar, lol.



im on my Ps to just dont get caught


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 3, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Oh god whats with all the vintage cars and crummy holdens?
> I want a Koenigsegg Agera, Lamborghini Avantedor or Aston Martin Virage. Give me a European Supercar over an old Australian muscle car anyday!


 
The cars you want now will be old when your old and you'll still want them. Oh and holdens are not crummy, if I still had my last one id scare the crap out of you with a drive round the block  I do like the european supercars but I dont play tattslotto so I cant see me getting one in the near future. If I was going european id want something like an aston martin db5, very sexy car. But the bogan in me would still pick a flat tray hq ute which is what Im looking for. Just as sexy as a db5?! lol


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 3, 2011)

ive always loved mopars,ive had a few chryslers this was my first,i have very fond memories of this car


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 3, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> ive always loved mopars,ive had a few chryslers this was my first,i have very fond memories of this car


 
Beautiful car.


----------



## welchy94 (Jun 3, 2011)

my uncles ford galexy! nice car but not driven enough haha
an my dads mates 79 corvette omg itssss so nice




wouldnt mind a old muscle car!! id take an old mustang over any car anyday!


----------



## Inspiration (Jun 3, 2011)

Nissan Navara dual cab ute with massive bull bar.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok that old corvette _is_ nice



myusername said:


> Pagani Zonda Roadster F Clubsport
> Mercedes Benz CLK GTR
> McLaren F1
> Koenigsegg CCX
> ...


 
*Virtual high five*


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 3, 2011)

My fav cars are Nissan Skyline GT-R V-spec R34, Nissan GTR V-spec Nismo, Nissan 350Z/370Z


Google: rezultat iskanja slik za http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3574/3310784531_970c766582.jpg

So beautiful! :O


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 4, 2011)

AshleighMarie said:


> haha



is that at the movie world halloween night?



kawasakirider said:


> ??
> 
> I like the gt-t more than the gt-r because it's rear wheel drive, and driftable. The gt-r isn't.
> 
> You can get one sideways, but it's ridiculous.



I've seen a gtr drift...you just have to go faster!


----------



## AirCooled (Jun 4, 2011)

1933Ford Coupe "*Eliminator*" with the 3 blonde accessories or Mercedes SL 65 AMG *Black*
But if this is a wish list then Jay Leno's garage


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 4, 2011)

Realistic choice is a Bullet Roadster with the supercharged Lexus V8 motor. Unrealistic choice is a McLaren F1
But I do love the Aston Martin V12 Vantage....


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a soft spot for the old XJ6 Jaguar.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 4, 2011)

I saw a mint condition sl300 1955 mercedes gullwing at my local Coles last week...

Worth a cool 1.4 million dollars....


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 4, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> I saw a mint condition sl300 1955 mercedes gullwing at my local Coles last week...
> 
> Worth a cool 1.4 million dollars....


 Theres a guy at my school who owns a Merc SLS


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> I saw a mint condition sl300 1955 mercedes gullwing at my local Coles last week...
> 
> Worth a cool 1.4 million dollars....




Thats gorgeous.






:d


----------



## woody101 (Jun 5, 2011)

Mimco01 said:


> My car first buddy!!



bbahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha DREAM ON BLOKE! im guessing you think you can steal my fav animal aswell? white tiger?? let me guess thats yours aswell


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 5, 2011)

Atrax1207 said:


> My fav cars are Nissan Skyline GT-R V-spec R34, Nissan GTR V-spec Nismo, Nissan 350Z/370Z
> 
> 
> Google: rezultat iskanja slik za http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3574/3310784531_970c766582.jpg
> ...



We have a winner.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 6, 2011)

any mustang outside the range of 1971-2004 
model A
not sure the name but its another ford - 1938 V8 flatbed truck thingo
wouldnt mind an FJ Cruiser either

euro super cars are bleh...you cant love a euro super car, you can love something like a model A or old school mustangs


----------



## DHoffmann (Jun 7, 2011)

This exact car thanks. Saw it whilst I was at the factory last year, blew my socks off.
+10 internets to whoever can guess what it is.


----------



## Jk888 (Jun 7, 2011)

Audi R8 is my dream =)


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 7, 2011)

DHoffmann said:


> This exact car thanks. Saw it whilst I was at the factory last year, blew my socks off.
> +10 internets to whoever can guess what it is.
> 
> View attachment 204487


 Looks like a TVR?


----------



## ezekiel86 (Jun 7, 2011)

had lots of go last cars...lastest one is the fastest and nicest etc but its no enzo, koenigsegg , pagani zonda or bugatti veyron


----------



## DHoffmann (Jun 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Looks like a TVR?


 Close, same type of manufacturer (2 seater sports cars) but wrong country and a bit more obscure.


----------



## AirCooled (Jun 7, 2011)

DHoffmann said:


> Close, same type of manufacturer (2 seater sports cars) but wrong country and a bit more obscure.


 MG


----------



## sd1981 (Jun 7, 2011)

jaguar xj220


bugatti veyron


or an original ratrod/ hotrod


----------



## lgotje (Jun 7, 2011)

was my ride till some loser stole it 



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



DHoffmann said:


> This exact car thanks. Saw it whilst I was at the factory last year, blew my socks off.
> +10 internets to whoever can guess what it is.
> 
> View attachment 204487


 mg of some sort


----------



## DHoffmann (Jun 7, 2011)

Deadpan said:


> MG


 Still wrong country, this is from the mainland of Europe, not England.


----------



## WomaPythons (Jun 7, 2011)

would have to be a vg pacer hq/ht/hg monaro or a xu1 worked off there tits


----------



## thoma1234 (Jun 7, 2011)

mr beans car lol


----------



## leighroy6 (Jun 7, 2011)

my dream car when i was 15 was the car i have now 




now a chevy camaro, i'd sell my soul for one of these


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jun 7, 2011)

a really dark purple pearl HR holden , somthing like this




and my dream bike is this


----------



## bkevo (Jun 7, 2011)

1964 EH holden special.


----------



## junty (Jun 8, 2011)

Plymouth barracuda




Dodge Challenger (vanishing point)





also a +1 for the 69 charger but keeping it aussie, definitely the torana. I own one but its only a project which is slowly getting done.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jun 8, 2011)

Tristan said:


> 1967 GT Shelby 500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
tristan u have taste !!!!! 

i love lotus's eg;Lotus Exige Cup 260
what a car


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 8, 2011)

junty said:


> Plymouth barracuda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yesssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> is that at the movie world halloween night?
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a gtr drift...you just have to go faster!


 
..yes it was halloween night. good night aswell


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 9, 2011)

lgotje said:


> was my ride till some loser stole it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome ride!! What douche stole it from you? Did you ever get it back?


----------



## timantula (Jun 9, 2011)

DHoffmann said:


> This exact car thanks. Saw it whilst I was at the factory last year, blew my socks off.
> +10 internets to whoever can guess what it is.
> 
> View attachment 204487



morgan???


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 9, 2011)

*lgotje - The S-15 was nice mate. Anything done to the SR20? How many KW was it pushing out? I'm getting so excited, starting my new job soon so I can get an R34. Won't be able to drive it until january, but I'll be able to do some stuff to it like hicas lock bar, fmic, tune etc.
*


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 9, 2011)

corvette zr1


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 9, 2011)

AshleighMarie said:


> yesssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ..yes it was halloween night. good night aswell


 


me toooooooooooo im a mopar man 4 life



junty said:


> Plymouth barracuda
> 
> 
> 
> ...




me toooooooo im a mopar lover


----------



## DHoffmann (Jun 10, 2011)

timantula said:


> morgan???


 Still wrong country. 

It's a Wiesmann MF4 Roadster, from Germany.


----------



## timantula (Jun 10, 2011)

DHoffmann said:


> Still wrong country.
> 
> It's a Wiesmann MF4 Roadster, from Germany.



lol.. i just had a stab in the dark.. gotta say ive never seen or heard of it/them. and im a top gear fan......

ive just had a quick google on it... as a whole car its not my thing.........but from some different angles it looks hot!!!!!

lol....sorry i was looking at the mf5..
Wiesmann MF4 Roadster opens its top at the Geneva Motor Show


----------



## DHoffmann (Jun 10, 2011)

timantula said:


> lol.. i just had a stab in the dark.. gotta say ive never seen or heard of it/them. and im a top gear fan......
> 
> ive just had a quick google on it... as a whole car its not my thing.........but from some different angles it looks hot!!!!!
> 
> ...


They're fairly polarizing cars, you love them or you really don't.

I've visited the factory twice now, got to drive the MF3 Roadster and been driven (by one of the company's founders no less) in the MF4 GT. They're incredible truly hand-made cars.

If you enjoy Top Gear, you should have seen the white MF3 Roadster come up against a TVR a number of years ago, unfortunately that's the only Wiesmann they've had on so far.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 10, 2011)

The Skyline (specifically R34) is the best car of all, and you all should agree. Not only is it a performance masterpiece, but it looks good, and here's the sale point for all of you herp people... It's so iconic that in Japan, it's called GODZILLA. Godzilla is obviously a reptile. Skyline = best of the car and herp world.

Can't wait 'til I can update this thread with mine...


----------



## DHoffmann (Jun 10, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> The Skyline (specifically R34) is the best car of all, and you all should agree. Not only is it a performance masterpiece, but it looks good, and here's the sale point for all of you herp people... It's so iconic that in Japan, it's called GODZILLA. Godzilla is obviously a reptile. Skyline = best of the car and herp world.
> 
> Can't wait 'til I can update this thread with mine...


 By that reasoning wouldn't the Dodge Viper be even better because its name reflects an actual snake rather than mythical movie reptile?


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 10, 2011)

DHoffmann said:


> By that reasoning wouldn't the Dodge Viper be even better because its name reflects an actual snake rather than mythical movie reptile?


 
No, because fictional or not Godzilla would always crush a viper.


----------



## Notechis (Jun 11, 2011)

57 chev.


----------



## misskt (Jun 11, 2011)

Now its not a flash as some of the others on here but this is what I always wanted... and I got!  

I mean how economical and I save on tyres! 3x 10inch rims.... Bargain!


----------



## ninjashoes (Jun 11, 2011)

I gotta go with the 69 Thunderbird


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 11, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> The GT-500 in Gone In 60 Seconds is hot. There's a US company that makes replicas.


 
well then you'd probably like this car then from the workshop beside my old office

View attachment 204991


it's genuine, but unfortunately converted to Right hand drive which loses a bit of the appeal to me.

my favourite car I've been in was a Lamborghini murcielago, bright yellow, black and yellow leather seats, scissor doors, V12, was fantastic, best half hour in a car ever.......well almost 

but probably my favourite car of all time that I'd love to own, either a McLaren F1, purely a drivers car, no aids like the veyron, doesn't detract from the sheer exhilaration of the drive, or definitely a koegnigsegg (spelling???) probably a CCX or CCXR or their new Agera *drools*



mitchw197 said:


> r-34 gtr for sure, i have a r33 gts-t 380kw at the wheels rb25/30 love the skylines. i like the r35 gtrs but i love the rb engines to much!!


 

I had an R31 I was doing up, before it got stolen, never got it back unfortunately, we were aiming pretty conservatively for 300rwkw had the RB25DET head in the boot when it was stolen, I was devastated, someone got a very good steal. same conversion you had, 30 bottom end with a 25 head  makes me sad just thinking back to it now

I knew someones cousin who had a very heavily modified VL commodore with the RB30DET, very heavily modified mind you, he had video of a 9.01sec quarter mile pass


----------

